# first time smoking bacon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## jrod62 (Feb 19, 2012)

got pork belly few weeks ago. then put it in "Pop's brine" for ten days.

order the AMNPS. smoke some cheese yesterday just to see how good

the AMNPS works 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  . here a link to the cheese thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118002/first-smoke-cheese-with-new-amnps#post_774476

here the belly just before it goes into the brine







in the brine for 10 days. half filled a zip lock bag with water to hold the bacon under the brine.







right after the brine.







fry test to check if there to much salt. turn out fine.







put pepper and brown sugar on it then in frig. over night.







got my AMNPS loaded and ready to go. started it with "weber lighter cubes"

using oak and maple mix.







burning from both ends







bear-view







this is a real easy way to get it started







will post finish Q-view tonight after belly come off the smoker.

going with 12 hour smoke . got it on at 8AM this morning.


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## gotarace (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll be waiting for this one!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like a great start!


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking really good so far!  Shoot us some B-view when it's done!

-Salt


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 19, 2012)

Is it done yet, is it done yet?


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 19, 2012)

realtorterry said:


> Is it done yet, is it done yet?


I wish it was done. can't wait to fry some up later.

 




GrayStratCat said:


> Looking really good so far!  Shoot us some B-view when it's done!
> 
> -Salt


thanks, I will have some B-views when it come off at 8
 




SmokinAl said:


> Looks like a great start!


thanks Al , I put more cheese on with it but this time cheese is as far away from the AMNPS so it don't melt like in my other post !!!


----------



## gersus (Feb 19, 2012)

Waaaiiittttttt! No q-view!!!!! Hurry up! lol


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 20, 2012)

I am waiting


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## jrod62 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm little slow on posting the finish Q-views

here the bacon and some cheese ready for the cold smoke . I need to make it so I can hang the bacon (and sausage)

in my smoker.







cut open after the smoke







slicing it up . 







to many small pieces. I need to learn which way to slice it.







Bear-view







all wrap up







poor thing is all worn out after watching me slice up the bacon







going to start a 14 day brine on some pork loin and boston butt for more bacon.

thanks for looking


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 24, 2012)

Now your bacon looks awesome. One word of advice thou. If you kinda (half way) freeze your bacon it will slice like butta.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 24, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Now your bacon looks awesome. One word of advice thou. If you kinda (half way) freeze your bacon it will slice like butta.


thanks , I did freeze it for a little bit. next time i will leave it in longer.


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey jrod, I have that same slicer.. besides freezing the bacon prior to slicing as mentioned above.. it also helps to flip it over about every three slices or so... this prevents that flap you get on the bottom of the piece being sliced...the freezing helps with this too.  If push comes to shove you can always hand slice....

Here's some I did a while ago and my slicer was just being a pain in the.......... butt.....even though I froze the bacon for 2 hours....so I finished up by hand slicing... it's really not that hard if you have a really good sharp knife...

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=NutHT5vgEefk0QGEtu2CDg&ved=0CHMQ8wIwAA

-Salt


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks for the info. I will flip it over every 3 slices and see if that helps
 


GrayStratCat said:


> Hey jrod, I have that same slicer.. besides freezing the bacon prior to slicing as mentioned above.. *it also helps to flip it over about every three slices or so*... this prevents that flap you get on the bottom of the piece being sliced...the freezing helps with this too.  If push comes to shove you can always hand slice....
> 
> Here's some I did a while ago and my slicer was just being a pain in the.......... butt.....even though I froze the bacon for 2 hours....so I finished up by hand slicing... it's really not that hard if you have a really good sharp knife...
> 
> ...


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 24, 2012)

I have the same slicer as well and I kept running into issues when I had the layer of fat facing down. It kept cutting it weird and leaving a strange flap but when I flipped it over and put the fat up then it slice just fine the rest of the time. The thing I had about these slicers is the slide is to darn small. I wanted to slice mine the long way but there wasn't any way that was happening on my slicer.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 24, 2012)

rbranstner said:


> I have the same slicer as well and I kept running into issues when I had the layer of fat facing down. It kept cutting it weird and leaving a strange flap but when I flipped it over and put the fat up then it slice just fine the rest of the time.
> 
> The thing I had about these slicers is the slide is to darn small. I wanted to slice mine the long way but there wasn't any way that was happening on my slicer.


some of my slices was only few inch long. guess I need a bigger slicer.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 25, 2012)

You know a sharp knife works pretty well!  I cut the bacon into sections that will fit into the 9 inch or 8 inch vacuum bags and freeze.  Remove when needed and slice just what I want at the time.  Takes a bit longer I guess but I don't mind just slicing by hand what I need when I need it.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 25, 2012)

alblancher said:


> You know a sharp knife works pretty well!  I cut the bacon into sections that will fit into the 9 inch or 8 inch vacuum bags and freeze.  Remove when needed and slice just what I want at the time.  Takes a bit longer I guess but I don't mind just slicing by hand what I need when I need it.


thanks,
might give that a try next time.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 25, 2012)

wife made some eggs and toast and some home made bacon !!!!!!!!!!

all I can say about the bacon is :







  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                               *wow !!!!!!!!!*

*never will go back to store bacon again !!!!!!*


----------



## big casino (Feb 25, 2012)

looks awesome! nice job


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad to hear that the bacon turned out so good. You will still need to buy some store bacon. Well at least I still do because I don't want to waste my bacon when I am wrapping food to go on the smoker. I like to use cheap thin bacon for wrapping and smoking.


----------



## rich1de2 (Feb 27, 2012)

that looks great... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






what time is breakfast? bacon is the next thing  we're going to try our luck @ smoking...


----------

